# Hackintosh sur Lenovo Yoga L13 ?



## GuillaumeUrso (10 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, 
Alors j'ai un macbook pro rétina de 2013, problème l'écran est cassé.
Du coup comme j'ai un lenovo yoga L13 je mettrais bien mac os catalina ou big os a partir de jeudi dessus.. 
J'aimerai ne pas avoir a effacer windows.. 
Du coup je pensais soit mettre un disc sur externe pour y installer mac os soit changé le disc interne.. 
J'ailerais deja savoir si c'est possible, et quelle sont les risques pour l'ordi?
Ou y'a pas moyen de mzttre le disc de mon macbook et qu'il fonctionne directement sur le Lenovo ? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (10 Novembre 2020)

Hello, 

Je vais essayer de répondre à tes questions une par une: 

Pour ne pas effacer windows, il faut soit installer mac os x sur disque dur externe ou effacer windows et le mettre en interne. Une fois mac os x installé en interne, tu peux remettre Windows. 
Disque dur externe, ça marche. 

Par contre, je suis pas sur à 100% que ce soit compatible. 
Des risques, il n'y en a pas vraiment, mais sache que c'est assez compliqué à faire. 
Mettre le disque de ton MBP dans le Lenovo, c'est pas si simple que ça. 

Par contre, sache que hormis énorme coup de chance, tu n'aura pas de Wi-Fi dessus. 

Je te met un lien, juste histoire que tu t'en rende compte de la manipulation à faire: https://www.hackintosh-montreal.com/t7559p25-hp-probook-elitebook-macos

C'est pour des ordinateurs HP, mais c'est une procédure aussi longue pour un Lenovo. 
et il faut un ordinateur sous mac os x à coté pour la manipulation, donc ton MBP avec un écran externe par exemple. 

Donc, ça va te prendre beaucoup de temps.


----------



## GuillaumeUrso (11 Novembre 2020)

Merci IRONHIDE49, effectivement cela n'a pas l'air simple, mais pas impossible non plus. 

Je me demandais si j'attend jeudi que MAC BIG OS sorte n'y aura t'il pas plus de kext intégré dedans ? Comme par exemple le Wifi 6 ?
Merci d'avance.
Guillaume


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (11 Novembre 2020)

Big sur, oublie, il faut que tous les pilotes soit mis à jour et Cie. Dans 3-4 mois ce sera peut être bon.

Le WiFi 6, ça sert si tu as un routeur WiFi 6, et une connexion fibre.

Et comme je te l'ai dis plus haut, dans 99% des cas, tu n'aura pas le WiFi sur ton lenovo sous Mac os X.


----------

